# You know you've been playing 40K too long when...



## Cilionelle (Dec 24, 2006)

...the letters on your Scrabble board "just happen" to spell "Cadians" (and you can play it...)


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

you reaslise that you have been playing it for more than half your life now!

Or you still have all the original RT books and suplements.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you find an old army list with the words "vortex grenade" on it
*shudder*


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

jigplums said:


> you find an old army list with the words "vortex grenade" on it
> *shudder*


When someone says Ultramarine, you think of 8 foot tall behemoths in power armor, instead of a dark blue/green color.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

you realize how much money you have spent in 4 years. seriously I almost had heart failure!!!!


----------



## Xander (Dec 23, 2006)

When you notice every place you go GW bits are lying there, loads of wee bits, I really need to clean up!!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you remember Zoats.....


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

.... you remeber when termaguants where called hunterslayers and carnifex's screamerkillers.

Or that Space Marines could have surican catapults....


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

and terminator heavy flamers were a crappy platic bit you put over the stormbolter


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

...I'm dismantling a perfectly good picture frame because the back has a nice piece of hardboard for basing some jungle trees. Oh and this I'm doing shortly after midnight on Christmas day. :roll:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

You know you`ve been playing warhammer too much when you trip over in the street and scream "damn rolled a one"


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

...you post on a 40k forum on christmas day... :lol:


----------



## Badkarma (Dec 27, 2006)

When Psykers had a huge choice of powers..!!!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you remember when exarchs used to be real exarchs, and could cut up a hivetyrant in a single round of combat...only to be ripped apart by one genestealer in return


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

when you see a hores shoe and think of ultramarines

and whan you are reading a history book about the crusaides and think what idots they needed bolt pistols


----------



## Daemon King Mad Dog (Dec 27, 2006)

When you spend all day lookign at a warhammer forum...


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

your hungry :twisted:


----------



## Sub-Human (Dec 30, 2006)

Daemon King Mad Dog said:


> When you spend all day lookign at a warhammer forum...


Thats me alright  

How about.....

You remember the black and white space marine joke?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Whenever you hear "Emperor" you think of a crippled, once-demigod, cult-based being.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when you realise you can field an army with every unit in the codex.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

...when you go to the pub thinking 'i really should go back and finish GSing that guy's leg'.

...when you leave the pub to go finish GSing that guy's leg


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

you realize uv been playing 40k too long when u choose a battleforce over sex

when u take ur codex on the bus with you....-.-" yes yes wev all done it


----------



## Snowdog (Dec 31, 2006)

when you used to get 3 rhinos in a box for $20 :shock: 
landraiders we're 2/$30 :? 

termi's saved on 2d6  (did not make friends this way ;>)

landraiders had damage points!!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

man, that WAS a while back. I miss the days of 20-dollar Tactical Squads. :roll:


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

You realise you've still got your copy of White Dwarf Issue 1 in a box in the spare room, and there are some copies of Owl & Weasel (its predecessor) in with it ...


johno
Who started wargaming in 1969...


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I think issue 7 is the earliest I've read. Issue 1 though... cool.


----------



## Cilionelle (Dec 24, 2006)

...wherever you go, you look out on the world wondering how you could recreate it as terrain on a tabletop...


----------



## Spam-Robot (Dec 21, 2006)

You think taking mutliple wounds is a good thing.


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

when you cant have a decent conversation without talking about 40k.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

When you secretly hope the Orks will get the Shokk Attack gun back.
When you rember the Eldritch Storm being the all powerful Psychic power.
You remember Wraithlords and Warwalkers taking shots to the knees and going down.
You used to infiltrate Chaos Veterans with 3 las cannons and a vortex grenade just to drop them on unsuspecting HQ's. (killed an Avatar on turn one with that trick once )


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Knight of ne said:


> when you cant have a decent conversation without talking about 40k.


I've been there


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Knight of ne said:


> when you cant have a decent conversation without talking about 40k.


Guilty.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

When you start to say "gak" and "feth" and "grox arse" instead of "fuck" and "shit" and "ass."


----------



## HavenDan (Jan 6, 2007)

when you pretend your AP bio teacher sounds like an Ork in order to make the lessons more interesting :lol:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

When getting to sleep at night is helped by trying to work out a chaos 400 point army for a campaign weekend.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

jigplums said:


> you remember when exarchs used to be real exarchs, and could cut up a hivetyrant in a single round of combat...only to be ripped apart by one genestealer in return


Only just seen this. Don't forget the exarch only caused 4 wounds. It was the farseer that delievered the first  
I must admit that sending 7 'stealers after that banshee exarch was a little over the top though. The Hive Mind was really p*ssed off! :evil:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

WarEagle said:


> when you see a hores shoe and think of ultramarines


This happened to me year before last at Gencon. We could see the football statium from the hotel room and they had huge blue banners with white horsehoes on them (the symbol of their football team who were having a game that weekend) and I honestly thought for a moment, "Holy crap! I didn't even know GW was gonna be at gencon, let alone renting out the stadium!"

It was a short moment, but it was a moment


----------



## Jeepfreek (Jan 3, 2007)

When you remember when this farseer was the only eldar farseer model choice.. And that same model is sitting on my shelf from when I bought it new almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

...When half your bedroom is devoted to a massive black shelf with a bajillion dollers worth of plastic, paint, and glue.

...When you eat canned soup and frozen waffles for weeks in college so you can buy that really awesome new model.

....When you stalk around your backyard pretending to be a Space Marine.

...When you dress up as a (insert favorite 40k model here) for Halloween

-Dirge


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

When you take pride in having every GW paint color


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

.....after playing (and losing) a 2000pt game vs some 10yr old brat with $2000 worth of 40k,you find out he's your grandkid.


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

when you walk into your local store with your box and pretent to have a gun fight with the staff members (with your hands as guns oviously) then may up reasons why your not dead "im wearing terminator armour" or something 

hehe 

but seriously 

martin


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

You get punched, and roll a d6 to find out whether you've been wounded.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

you have told your girlfriend or some other type of significant other: "Not now, i have a league game tomorrow and this <insert model name> is not done yet"

no, really, i just made that one up...nope, never happened.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Remember when grenades could be thrown. Anti plant missles and grenades and several more flavors as well.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

When you make jokes before a Cross country meet...
"Crap, i just failed my dangerous terrain test"(As you fall down a hill)
In a fight and you roll the scatter dice to see if you "hit" or "missed" them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

- You custom build a work station for your miniatures
- You eat Ramen noodles so you can get that next new model
- You consider selling plasma to get that new model
- you *do* sell plasma to get that new model
- while selling plasma you think to yourself that you have to watch what you roll to avoid a get hot.
- when you read a post like this and finish with tears in your eyes from laughing...


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Your baby takes his first steps and you don't notice because you're too busy painting.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

.. you post on the warhammer 40k forum at 4am :grin:


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I guess it is 4am over in England, huh?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

when you look on your shelf in your room and see a first ed predator lying there broken and battered with new stuff sitting around it.

or you look at your 30 or so terminators and see them on small bases and then whine because you have to eat fast food for 2 weeks to save the money you just spent buying big bases to make them legal.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

-When you start readying through your old issues of White Dwarf and relise that the battle report was played using 2nd ed
-When you remember models when they where first released.
-When you have paint that is in a hexagon bottle with a fliptop on it, and its still good
-you have some of the paint mentioned above that is still sealed


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

What? I bought two paints with flip tops yesterday from GW. It's the screw tops that are old, unless that's just us Australians getting old stuff again.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

Deceiver said:


> .....after playing (and losing) a 2000pt game vs some 10yr old brat with $2000 worth of 40k,you find out he's your grandkid.


nice, but kind of kreepyuke:

when... you look at any basic house hold items and think that it would look good as a piece of terrain on your gaming table

when... you open old boxes in the shed and find figures you dont remember buying

when... you can organise a in-store game better than the store guys

when... you win on turn two and still have half your army to shoot(and your playing guard)

when... people keep asking for bits for conversions and you have that exact bit in your case


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No I am talking about the old old flip top paints that are muc better then what we have now-a-days. They where thinner and taller.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> No I am talking about the old old flip top paints that are muc better then what we have now-a-days. They where thinner and taller.


i still have about 20 of them and most are still sealed, i even have the glazes


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

When you remember space marines with grafiti on their power armour.

When you remeber that an Evisor assasin could take on any number of geanstealers in hand to hand combat ..... and beat them all in one round.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

- you find yourself begging all four of the Chaos powers, the Emperor as well as Gork and Mork to make a conference call end.
- You take you shirts out the dryer to find the remnants of an army list on a post-it not in the pocket.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

When you have clothes you only wear for painting because of tip paint pots, and airbrush mishaps.

When you airbrush goes nuts and covers your 50$ pair of jeans and you models, and your more pissed about the models.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when you start using warhammer base anologys


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm worried. I have all these symptoms and I've only been collecting for about 4 months!


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

When you start to make smaller students (or friends) follow you around because you iz da biggest and da strongest.

AND promptly scream WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! before initiating a fight with some other jumped up grots...


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. When you do your school projects on 40k.

When you think you needa go buy artificer armour cause you just got beat up.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

When you've never thrown a single gw boxed set box away, because you need them all to put your semi painted models in. You see, they stack better that way, and the more expensive forge world stuff sits on the top.

You bought and painted some epic models to liven up 'bommerz ova da sulpha riva' and ended up buying a whole epic army.

You remember bommerz ova da sulpha riva.

You remember acutely the colours all the pieces you painted for it were.

You have a shelf that has collapsed under the weight of 12+ years of white dwarfs.

You groan about how poor white dwarf is now.

You have copies of the journal and inferno lying around.

You have models that came free with white dwarf.

You remember a time before the black library.

You have 2(!) copies of the Rogue trader rules.

You still have all the crappy card scenery from the 5th ed WFB campaign packs.

You have so much warhammer its stacked in every cupboard and draw in the house.

When you buy new stuff you have to sneak it past the mum/significant other.

The best method for said sneakage is to bring it into the lounge and look at it. She moans: 'Is that new stuff?' and you reply 'no, got this ages ago, i only just got round to opening it' and she doesnt bat an eyelid.

You've only just turned 21.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Panda, you have issues


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

- You have had to go to the hospital because of a modeling injury

- you have been asked if you have a problem with huffing paint because your hands are always covered in spraypaint.

- The amount of pewter you have is worth more then your car.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

when you spend all your time on the weekend before finals "studying" on what would be a good paint scheme, and then figuring out how to paint without letting your parents find out.
P.S. i'm screwed, i spent all my time painting and not studying, but the models did turn out well.:so_happy:


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

If you get pulled over and have to explain to a law enforcement officer that you are stripping models and not running a portable meth lab. Luckly my metal models were in the acetone and plastic were in another jar to back up my story. Never realized anyone would be stupid enough to think anything else was going on. Just a hint though if this does happen to you the proper response to questions is Yes officer of no officer. Are you F*@&ing stupid isn't a good way to quicken the process of getting on your way. My buddy laughed his ass off though when I got to his house and explained why I was an hour late.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when your willing to make someone bleed for taking the piss out of your oh so loved hobby


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

You take inventory of your sprues and unfinished project and realize it's less of a "bitz box" and more of a "bitz garage"

You find Dark Millinium psychic power cards and wonder how troopers survived 2nd Ed.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You know when you've been playing to long when...

-your knife breaks after a marathon 3 hours of frantic modeling (just happened. Now stuck)

-you make rugby bearable by pretending your charging into close combat

-Whilst doing that you shout at the top of your voice "FOR THE EMPEROR!" and using your hand as a power fist.

- You're 41


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> -you make rugby bearable by pretending your charging into close combat
> 
> -Whilst doing that you shout at the top of your voice "FOR THE EMPEROR!" and using your hand as a power fist.


^when you start doing that in every sport or non-Warhammer activity

i.e. Shopkeeper: "thats £25 please" You: "FOR THE EMPEROR!" (proceed to leap counter and pummel shop keep for trying to charge the righteous...)


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Heresy Grows With Idleness


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

Chrisman, i laughed hard at the last one. 

if you play tau you know this to be true.....you clean your house and find 7 unfinished gun drone sprues, but know you already have more gun drones than you can use.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

You walk into a hardware store for parts for your sink, and as you walk through you're going Wow, I can use that for a firebase, or that'd be cool on that tank farm, etc. Then you end up spending $40 and when you get home you realize you hadn't gotten the parts for the sink, but you have lots of new terrain features.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

*SIGH* I do that. I do that in Radio Shack too


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

This probably the funniest threat ever. Anyway

when you can get your sister, your mum, and your dad into 40k.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I'm worried. I have all these symptoms and I've only been collecting for about 4 months!



Yeah! me too???:no:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> You know when you've been playing to long when...
> 
> -your knife breaks after a marathon 3 hours of frantic modeling (just happened. Now stuck)
> 
> ...


LOL!

I only have three years to go!

But my answer is...
when you realise you first gave up reading White Dwarf in disgust at a time before most of the people on Heresy were even born...

'Oh cyclops my cyclops...'


----------



## Khorus (Jan 7, 2008)

When you remember that weapon skill actually counted for something.
Rolling 6's in CC was an awesome thing.
Rolling 1's in CC was terrifying.
Being forced to reroll a 6, due to Parry!
Psychic Powers were terrible to behold!
Votex Grenades/Psychic Power made the game "interesting".
Using said Vortex to swallow an HQ and his bodyguard with only sacrificing 1 Assassin.
Feared the Avatar!
1st round in the game and your first action was to put your entire army on Overwatch!

Been playing too long when, you are eagerly waiting for your 2 year old to grow up so you always have someone to 40K with. :biggrin:


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh overwatch. I miss it so.


----------



## Lost_Starr22 (Mar 13, 2008)

When you could use Virus Grenades to wipe out entire nid Armies


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

Cilionelle said:


> ...the letters on your Scrabble board "just happen" to spell "Cadians" (and you can play it...)


...you stumble to the bathroom in the middle of the night with an erection and as you back away from the toilet all you can think is, "barrage fire"...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats just gross whocares, just gross. Keep it up.


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Thats just gross whocares, just gross. Keep it up.


The joke worked better when you actually had to guess for guess range weapons.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

... text a friend saying you've not got your Uplifting Primer on you and offer to kill yourself.


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

when Chaos was`nt a recognised army ....arrrgh the actual thought hurts 

When plants were actually dangerous with power to kill your men aswell as just the terrain.

When a gretchin (now grot) could actually kill a terminator captain... yes i`ve actually seen this happen with a blunderbus /// some really unlucky dice rolls that day


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you've ever fired an "Anti-Plant" missile ... in-game of course.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

If you remember blind grenades, and having to take a dozen or so blind templates to tournaments so you had enough. Once had a game where the entire centre of the battlefield was covered in these things. Happy days.


----------



## Mr Day (Jan 23, 2008)

When your girlfriend threatens to leave you if you buy another titan...

When your parents go from saying - 
"At least it’s keeping him off the streets" to "I would prefer if you were smoking crack son, its cheaper and better for your health"

When codex’s were readable...


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

when guess weapons were guess weapons sigh, strategy went down hill


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

When your modeling knife slips your first reply is either "rolled my save", OR "Took a wound, Shit!".


----------



## RexTalon (Apr 1, 2008)

Two words, Mole Mortar.

You've been playing too long when your whole extended family, friends and coworkers have accepted your hobby and actually understand it well enough to offer occasionally good advice.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

you read this entire forum in one sitting


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

When you answer the door with a resin bolter in one hand, and the TV remote in the other.

When you don't get money for graduation, but a Titan.

You count Thunderhawk Gunships to go to sleep.

You are trying to make an entire squad of FW 6" marines.

You wear a Chaos Star necklace everywhere (including your sister's wedding).

You get a WH40K themed tattoo.

-Dirge


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Dirge Eterna said:


> You wear a Chaos Star necklace everywhere (including your sister's wedding).
> -Dirge


 
So, Imperial iconography is fine in that sense, then? :so_happy:


You know you've been in the hobby too long when you aren't embarassed to say you've got multiple Battle Companies of Space Marines and/or most of a Chapter ready to fight... God I need help... haha...


----------



## Masta K. (Mar 24, 2008)

You've been playing to long When: you look at your most recently/best painted model in bed at night before you fall asleep_...my precious..._


----------



## RexTalon (Apr 1, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> You get a WH40K themed tattoo.
> 
> -Dirge


Guilty.

:secret:


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

... when alot of your models are older then some of the people playing the game now...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

@ RexTalon: I'm speaking from experience on all of those XD.

You know when you've been playing WH40K Too Long when you contemplate the meaning behind "Heresy Online" and wonder why Heresy-Online.COM is a german death metal site.

-Dirge


----------



## agemmanjw (Apr 5, 2008)

*you've been playing too long*

when you give your local staff member a class on the history of 40k as a game...


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

When you turn up with 3 classic landraiders and all your opponents don`t know what they are (guilty)


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

when your stuck in traffic and wish you a had a land raider to drive instead


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

When you say quotes to yourself like "For the Glory of the Imperium!" and "Break thier backs!"


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

When you call your children Rippers and your wife Norn Queen


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

When your bankrupt because you spent all your money on warhammer (Guilty as charged)


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

figures from your first army actually become legal again


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

.....your children are named Dante,Marneus and Karn.


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

imperialdudes said:


> you read this entire forum in one sitting


OOPS!:grin:


----------



## Masta K. (Mar 24, 2008)

When your kids break a toy and you evaluate its potential for a possible terrain piece before throwing it in the trash.


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

when ur advice to ppl is "what would the emperor do?"


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> .....your children are named Dante,Marneus and Karn.


WHOA dude really?! thats super hardcore!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

When your dog is called Kroot......

When you find a bunch of genestealer human things when they were first released

When you find your white dwarf with the introduction of Necrons as a pirate force...

When you look around your room and notice a possible space for another Army...

When you take out a loan for an army....


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

When your girlfriend looks at you askance for eying her shampoo bottles (to make skimmers).

When your girlfriend sighs in exasperation because you've taken the plasma TV packaging into the garage to build your Fortress of Pain, leaving her to set up the TV.

When your girlfriend leaves you because you ask her to dress like a Daemonette, 'just for fun'.

When you cancelled your WD subscription 'cause it 'went downhill' before 45% of Heretics were even born.

And then realise you posted the same answer 4 pages back, but you'd forgotten.

That's the killer.

:turning cyclopes I think I'm turning cyclopes I really think so...:


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

foulacy said:


> When your dog is called Kroot......
> 
> When you find a bunch of genestealer human things when they were first released
> 
> ...


Did you actually call your dog kroot?? My old housemates Hamster is called Harlequin (after his favorite unit)..which is a kind of cool name being honest!


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

When you get almost get hit by a car and then try to jump on it an throw rock in the sunroof while you scream "i passed my tank shock test!"

When you run around your neighborhood with an "I" scribbled on your head with a sharpie and a lighter and can of hairspray, screaming "burn the heretics!"

When your school binder has more armylists than actual school work.


----------



## daugustine (Mar 6, 2008)

When you dust off your Blood Slaughter every six months hoping for the day when you could use it again


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

GoRy said:


> Did you actually call your dog kroot?? My old housemates Hamster is called Harlequin (after his favorite unit)..which is a kind of cool name being honest!


Yupp, well did..... Hes no longer with us  he was put down for the greater good... That and he could no longer walk 

........................................................................................................

You know you have been playing to long when, you have miniatures older than your sister.

You know you have been playing to long when, at work on night shift you paint up a batch of Space Wolf Scouts because your boss is a hardcore warhammer FB player and he likes to watch me paint...

You know you have been playing to long when, you remember your year 5 art project involved a paper rhino and a piece of card and (in my opinion) some expert skill to make the Rhino move along the card...


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hehe my cats called squiggy. :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

You know you have played 40k to long when................

you can tell the different paints by what they taste like!

MarzM

P.S. Or you look at a forum like heresy and think, i've played 40 longer than many of the members have been alive!!!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Johnny Genocide said:


> When you run around your neighborhood with an "I" scribbled on your head with a sharpie and a lighter and can of hairspray, screaming "burn the heretics!"
> 
> When your school binder has more armylists than actual school work.


Yeah, I've been there. Still got the scars.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

When you pride yourself on a Custom made Liber Chaotica.

-Dirge


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

When your thinking of more things to mention in this thread.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

When you post in this thread.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

When you laugh at this thread.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

when you poke around uncomfortable parts of the body looking for your Progenoid glands...*poke*


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

when you threaten to call the inquistion on a religious building for them being heretics and not beliving in the emporer


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

when "Apothecary" no longer calls up images of an old tyme drug store...:crazy:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> When you post in this thread.


haha

When your quoting in this thread.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

When you remember your year 6 exams, and we were aloud to take in one toy each to "help us concentrate" and i took in a ultramarine my dad painted. It was cool.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

When you and you missus have an intimate moment, and at the climax, you yell " For The Emperor!"


-That still makes me laugh


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Bogg said:


> When you and you missus have an intimate moment, and at the climax, you yell " For The Emperor!"
> 
> 
> -That still makes me laugh


hahahaha, and then she yells "WAAAAGGGHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Iron Priest (Apr 8, 2008)

when you roll 2d6 + scatter dice when you go to the toilet


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

When you dog have imperial eagle shaped name tags.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

When you wonder why you never see any grizzled old guys with wild eyes, scruffy hair and straggly beards hanging round games shops, like you did when you were a kid.

Then you catch sight of yourself in a reflective surface, and think "oh, right".


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

you put on a condom and think "ahhhh, the Emperor Protects!"

(hope thats not too inappropriate  )


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

so far no ^^


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

when you start making life-sized suits of SM armour!:crazy:

(currently in the design stage) 

<_<

>_>


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You tell your USAF buddies you fly for the Imperial Navy on weekends.

-Dirge


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> You tell your USAF buddies you fly for the Imperial Navy on weekends.
> 
> -Dirge


when you actually JOIN the Imperial Navy!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> when you start making life-sized suits of SM armour!:crazy:
> 
> (currently in the design stage)
> 
> ...


Your not alone, I've actually made a Kasrkin seargent constume. Great for Halloween


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Your not alone, I've actually made a Kasrkin seargent constume. Great for Halloween


good i thought only _I_ was crazy!


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

When you try to start a college wargaming club. _Currently in the works_


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, i hope i dont turn out to be like Cilionelle


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

When you paint your toilet gold, so that when you go to "unload" your sat on the golden throne.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

When it's easier to get to sleep at night by figuring out how much the Space Marine chapter shown in the apocalypse book would be worth in points... ...and by knowing that you did'nt have anymore models to paint.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

When you eat a litre of ice cream cos you need the tub as another bitz box. 

Feeling quite sick now


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

when you peak around the corner to see if the chaplain in the hospital chapel is eight feet tall and has a skull for a face...*shiver*


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*opens eyes and raises head off pillow*

when your dreams consist of epic battles of the Imperium...

had one of the Battle for Monthax yesterday...

*lays head back on pillow and closes eyes*


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Before you take a piss you do the entrench move for the tau broadesides in dark crusade . XD


----------



## Vedalir (Apr 15, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> You tell your USAF buddies you fly for the Imperial Navy on weekends.
> 
> -Dirge


When your buddies know the difference between the Imperial Navy you're talking about and the Imperial Navy a Star Wars geek talks about, and can argue about who would win in an engagement! :laugh:


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

You go downtown to the marine recruitment center. Barge in the door and charge the nearest guy in uniform while yelling "waaaaaaaaaagh".


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

When you realize that you have models older than some of the people you've played with this weekend.

(I might be exaggerating just a little, but it's close).


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You build a bonfire shaped like a stake, and tie a newspaper heretic to it. (Complete with =I= drawn on his forehead in magic marker).

You have no idea what the neighbors think of me....

-Dirge


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

when cupbaords,draws and all available shelves are covered in models terrain, and bits or plastic which 'will be useful'.

when your TV breaks, and you don't curse, you think wow I could make that into an imperial shrine!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

when the top of your dorm-room desk is dedicated to the hobby, and you take your work outside the room to avoid disturbing the '40k zone'.....


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

You have, and use, models older than the person you're playing against.

Edit: Darn, just saw Solkan's post saying the same thing............


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

You cant have a good conversation without it.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Your room is being re-furnished and when u put your stuff into boxes theres 3 times as many warhammer ones as clothes


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

when you think you hear george bush say "ladies and gentlemen, where sending in the ultramarines"


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lore-Colten said:


> when you think you hear george bush say "ladies and gentlemen, where sending in the ultramarines"


...when he really said monkeys...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

When you judge the potential of a new neigborhood by its proximity to the maximum amount of warhammer stores possible.

When you then visit each store to find the area special on miniatures.

When you then use each store for "rapid purchase" or "slow order with some form of credit"

When you then source other types of store for terrain and painting needs.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You dig through the GW dumpster on the way home, hoping someone will hav thrown away all the old back-orders.

-Dirge


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

When you think George Bush is Chaos Spawn


----------



## Sirdeblin (Apr 9, 2008)

I still have original Squat blister packs, the good old days of mole motors


----------



## Benlt (May 7, 2008)

When you realise that you're going to be up all night on a deadline because you've been sat reading through 40k forums....and you still call it time well spent.


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

When you sit here reading the list and every post is been there bone that.

When you just finish a Command Rhino for your Army and then as an after thought Add in the parts to make it a Radio Controlled Vehicle.

When your bitz box is actually 4 boxes and each are labeled, Misc, IMP, Chaos, and Tanks.

When you sell one of those boxes and the guy who buys it calls you up to thank you for selling him an entire Imperial Guard army that was in bits.....


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

when you have at least 20,000 points of every army.

I seriously know a guy that does.


----------



## Dialgus (May 7, 2008)

When you start calling people on the subway that don'y cheer for the same sports teams as you Heretics or deamon spawn.( Happens every time on the way home from work)


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

You could have bought a new house with the money you spent on Warhammer last year. 

Your daughter owns a 4,000 point army - and she is only 5 years old. 

You convert your car to look like a Land Raider.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You convert your Land Raider to look like a car.

You plan dates around Warhammer events.

Your desk's surface is 9/10 paint and primer, with some glue splotches here and there.

-Dirge


----------

